# Worldmark Extra Booking



## Lacardsfan (Jul 24, 2017)

Just got out of a Sales Pitch for Worldmark. I own a ton of Wyndham points all from resale. While we can get limited on the Wyndham side everything for the most part is fine on resale. 

I have been looking at buying in to the Worldmark and was going to just buy resale like I did on Wyndham.

However, at the sales meeting today the sales guy said there are these extra buy directly options for Woldmark developer only points. Things like Monday Madness, Inventory something discounts. Basically making everything .07 cents per point or a week somewhere for 700 bucks and it doesnt use your points. 

This sounds like a pretty good deal. Buy the 6k points then pay the 700 bucks for extra vacations every year. I think 6k is around 10-15k through the developer though and resale is like 2k. So is it really worth it??? I know on my Wyndham side I tell everyone BUY RESALE. Not sure why I am doubting myself on the Worldmark side. Maybe the sales guy was just that good. LOL


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

All Worldmark owners (resale, too!) have access to ...

*Monday Madness @ $0.07/credit:* https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/; check every Monday for current choice of resorts.  Once or twice each year the gates are wide open to all resorts for a few weeks.
*Inventory Specials @ $0.063/credit: *https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/inventory_specials/ ; This list is updated monthly; always shows current month plus two forward months.
*Bonus Time @ $0.063 per credit:*  Cash reservations for "last minute inventory," w/in 14-days domestic; w/in 30-days Exotic.
*FAX @ $0.08/credit: * May be used anytime for Low season (blue) and Mid season (white) reservations.  May be used once every 5 years for a High season (red) reservation at $0.08/credit or more often at $0.15/credit.


----------



## Lacardsfan (Jul 24, 2017)

rhonda said:


> All Worldmark owners (resale, too!) have access to ...
> 
> *Monday Madness:* https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/; check every Monday for current choice of resorts.  Once or twice each year the gates are wide open to all resorts for a few weeks.
> *Inventory Specials:* https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/inventory_specials/ ; This list is updated monthly; always shows current month plus two forward months.
> ...


Thanks, That is exactly what I needed to know. These sales people are good sometimes. 

Read in another thread to buy two accounts on resale, both over 7k in points and as close to 15k points total full loaded. Dont pay over .40 per point. 

Time to get on ebay.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

I updated my post #2 and added/corrected a few prices.  Each cash option also carries a minimum nightly rental, ~$50/night.  That is, if the cash conversion ($*credits) falls below the advertised minimum, you'll pay the advertised minimum.  Otherwise -- you'll pay the cash conversion ($*credits).  The links provided for Monday Madness and Inventory Specials includes the "fine print" for each program. 

I was unable to find public links on the Worldmark website to the Club Guidelines (etc) for the other options.  These triggered a request to login.

Edited to add possible link to WM Club Guidelines ... may or may not trigger login request?  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

Lacardsfan said:


> Read in another thread to buy two accounts on resale, both over 7k in points and as close to 15k points total full loaded. Dont pay over .40 per point.


The key advantage to having two WM accounts is the ability to exceed restrictions on simultaneous reservations for Bonus Time (1 at a time; 1 weekend per quarter), Monday Madness (6 at a time), etc.  The next advantage is that each account receives one free housekeeping token annually whereas a single account needs 20k credits to gain 2 housekeeping tokens.

However ... holding two accounts will pay slightly higher annual dues than one account of same/similar number of credits.  Review the annual MF chart found: 2017 Maintenance Dues Schedule - WorldMark

For disclosure, I've held 20k WM credits in a single account for 15+ years.  (First purchase was 7k from developer in July 2000; added resale immediately and have kept the account stable at 20k since ~2002?)  I book ~5 cash reservations for every reservation booked on credits using the various internal reservation programs.  WM works very well for me!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2017)

Basically WM resell can do anything a WM Developer sell can do except Book directly WMSP or Book through Wyndham Pass. Because you own Wyndham you don't need Wyndham Pass. There are 80-90 WM Resorts in Fiji, Mexico, USA, and Canada oh also 1 in Caribbean. You can Book WMSP through RCI or II. There are a few other things Developer Sells can do such as purchase things with your Points but this is normally not a good idea.

The arguments concerning owning more than 1 WM Account concern limitations on Bonus Time, Wait List, and MF's per Point. Bonus Time and Wait List are limited to an Account so the more Accounts you have the more Bonus Time and Wait Lists you can have. The more Points you have in an Account the less you pay per Point in MF's. Also MF's are set in 2,500 Point incrememts. For example an Account with 7,501 Points might pay the exact same MF's as a 10,000 Point Account. Also your HKT can be affected. Two 6,000 Point Accounts will each have 1 free HKT. But a 12,000 Point Account will only have 1 free HKT.

Last September a New Rule became effective that limits Transfers into and out of an Account to twice the size of an Account. So a 6,000 Point Account can only transfer in or out (combination of in and out) 12,000 Points. A 20,000 Point Account can Transfer in/out 40,000 Points.

Spend some time on www.wmowmers.com/forum to find out more. There is also a Facebook but I don't Facebook.


----------

